# rechargeable battery charger + shaver?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We are dependant quite a bit on rechargeable AA + AAA batteries for the digital camera, sw radio, walkie talkies etc etc and don't use mains electricity much when touring, can anyone recommend a good quality 12v charger that you can plug in the cigar lighter and charge the batteries while we're travelling, it needs to be one that doesn't take ages to reach full charge like the mains ones do (well, mine does). 
Also, is there such a thing as a rechargeable shaver that can be topped up in the same way when travelling?

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are dependant quite a bit on rechargeable AA + AAA batteries for the digital camera, sw radio, walkie talkies etc etc and don't use mains electricity much when touring, can anyone recommend a good quality 12v charger that you can plug in the cigar lighter and charge the batteries while we're travelling, it needs to be one that doesn't take ages to reach full charge like the mains ones do (well, mine does).
> Also, is there such a thing as a rechargeable shaver that can be topped up in the same way when travelling?
> ...


Hello pete,

Yes there is. Himself had one for years even as long ago as tenting days. 
His one before last gave up the first morning of hour devon meet with the other site & our hols. Couldnt get one initially while we were away & he had to grow a beard. Prickly. Managed to get one in a little chemist in Lynton. Then went to the show Shepton mallet on way home & they were selling them cheap. Try Boots Chemist but the larg branches or camping shops etc. Will pop upstairs & see if I can find what make it is

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Pete


It is a Braun make.


Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

We had the same problem when we were charging everything by 12 volt.
When my 12v rechargable razor packed up and I was having difficulty replacing it we decided to change to a 150 watt inverter (less than £20 from Maplins).

One big problem with charging via 12 volt was the time it took to get a full charge on anything. That's all in the past since we bought the inverter.

We have two mobiles, laptop, digital camera, shaver and hair clippers.

When running the laptop from the inverter I take the battery out.

We have two 85 amp batteries which get topped up by a 60 watt solar panel when we are not on the move.

Don


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*shaver battery charger*

The battery charger supplied with any item is designed to give a rated current to the battery.
The time taken depends upon the battery capacity in Ampere Hours (read MilliAmpere for shavers)

To charge the battery at a higher rate you risk reducing the battery life.
In the old lead acid types the battery plates would buckle and short out.

Just ask the duty seargent who pulled the night shift from the beds they had just retired to. Then asked the day shift to recharge his new battery.
It didnt like a 100A charge & was duff within 2 Hours of charge. Oh he couldnt drive home at the end of his shift,


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Take a look at :

http://www.strikalite.co.uk/

huge range of batteries and chargers.

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies,

seen a 12v uniross charger on alans(hymer634) link for £30, looks ideal for the job, think i'll go for that. (cheers alan).

pete.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Another useful site:-

http://www.7dayshop.com


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Another useful site:-
> 
> http://www.7dayshop.com


Hello Rob MD

I have used this site many times. definately reccomend them.

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great stuff Rob!

Just ordered the same uniross charger as mentioned earlier for £17.99, thats 12 quid cheaper than the strikalite site!

pete.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I bought a realy nice one from Asda a couple of months ago. The make is Hama and it will charge using mains or 12 volt.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I've used 7dayshop.com a few times in the past and found them reliable. Hope you find them OK as well!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Just wondered why the earlier poster removed the battery from his laptop while running it, why not leave on to charge?

Can understand tenter's user teeny batteries they have no choice, its a bit like being lumbered with camping gaz.

Mains is far easier and more reliable, and with invertors costing under £20 removes an awful lot of problems.

Having one running while driving and it costs you nothing in leisure power.

George


----------

